# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  klamidija

## Domina

Postovanje drage cure,
lani sam imala anembrionalnu trudnocu.Uradila sam sve pretrage,mislim na briseve,stitnjaca.Svi su bili ok.
Nakon toga uslijedile su ciste,poremeceni menstrualni ciklusi.
Pijem dabrostone.

Ove godine opet brisevi ok.
Suprug ima klamidiju., ja po nalazima ne.

Citala sam podosta o klamidiji. 
Zanima me je li netko od vas imao slicne probleme?

Moze te li me uputit gdje mogu tocno saznat koliko klamidija moze zivjeti
u ljudskom organizmu? (negdje pise 5 i više godina, jedino putem sek.odnosa, ma svasta pisu)

domina

----------


## vidra

ukucaj u pretražnik tu na forumu klamidiju, izbacit će i mali masu postova. sretno  :Kiss:  
p.s. mislim da si falila topic, nekako mi ovo ne spada pod "o udruzi" :/

----------


## Domina

> Postovanje drage cure,
> lani sam imala anembrionalnu trudnocu.Uradila sam sve pretrage,mislim na briseve,stitnjaca.Svi su bili ok.
> Nakon toga uslijedile su ciste,poremeceni menstrualni ciklusi.
> Pijem dabrostone.
> 
> Ove godine opet brisevi ok.
> Suprug ima klamidiju., ja po nalazima ne.
> 
> Citala sam podosta o klamidiji. 
> ...

----------

